# Why we rage.



## DragonTalon (Apr 1, 2012)

So since the main site is unresponsive and I can't post anything today, I thought I'd waste time here instead.

Why do people get so angry when FA has a problem, or changes, or doesn't change?

It just shows we care about the site.  If Inkbunny went down, or changed their interface or did something annoying, I would not care.  I wouldn't spend 2 seconds thinking about it.  Same with DA or pretty much every other furry site out there for me. 

When something happens here, I care.  This is where my furry self LIVES.  It's like a home.  And nobody likes it when their home has a leaky roof or gets raided by a home redecorating TV show.

Anyway, I filed my complaints in another thread so thought I'd file some compliments were while I wait.  Not sure about everyone else, but it's EASY for me to get worked up into a rage about things. Sometimes it's good to step back.

So here goes.

* I love how many users the site has.  It's full of everything from hard core porn to innocent and cute and everything in between.  Weird kinks.  Obscure furry fandoms.  No matter what the subject, you can be sure to find someone who loves it, hates it, or wants to **** it.  Or all three.

* I like how vocal the community is.  I get 10x the comments on submissions here than anywhere else, even when pageviews are similar.   This is a community, not just a dumping ground for pictures.  I've made more friends here than on all the other furry art sites put together.  By a large margin.

* I am afraid to admit this, but I like the UI.  Yes, it has some problems, and there are always improvements to be made, but overall I find it simple and easy to navigate.  

* It's free.  Nuff said.

* I like how the advertising is minimal and always furry related.  I actually find myself clicking on them, something I never do ANYWHERE else.

* I like how art quality isn't a focus.  If someone wants to upload their crayon drawing, they can do it without worrying about it getting deleted because it's not professional.  Everyone has to start somewhere, and even if you never improve, whats wrong with showing friends your work?  Not everybody can be the best of the best.

* I also like how there is very little content control.  Art has to be furry related in some way, but you don't get banned because you drew porn instead of 'erotic art', or put a human hanging out with a furry, or drew a furry in an earth setting or drew something else a site owner or admin personally doesn't like.  You can always just ignore things you don't like or are not interested in.  

* Last, I like my friends here.  Met some great people over the years, and if FA imploded and went away tomorrow, I'll still have them.

Ok, all done.  Now I can go back to the other threads and bitch some more.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 1, 2012)

if fa is down i dont bitch, i slither over to nyban and cuddle up to its awesomesause


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 1, 2012)

And there I was thinking this was going to be a "RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE" thread.

Thanks! I think I can speak for my colleagues when I say I we appreciate these kind words.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2012)

We rage, too... and that's part of the reason we're starting to be more pro-active, and taking steps. Slowly but surely.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 1, 2012)

I rage for a simple reason: People complain about how bad the site is.  The staff say "well, why dont you help" and well, why dont I help?  Why cant I help?  I dont know, Yak has been telling me that he's "getting the things done to get the things done to let people help with the site's code,"* for approximately 2 years now.  What I would love is some finality to it, tell us** why we should sod off, or tell us why we dont have code in front of us right now?

* This, no joke, is called yak shaving: http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/Y/yak-shaving.html and http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yak_shaving
** By "us" I mean all the people in #furaffinity-dev and otherwise who have offered to help with so many different things the site needs help with.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 1, 2012)

But what if you laugh?


----------



## Nemo (Apr 3, 2012)

"Rage" is a little bit of a high school word for it, but the April 1 update put me behind schedule.

Doing commissions on this site is currently my job.  I use FA to draw attention to what I do.  I use FA to notify prospective clients that I am open for business.  I use FA to communicate with those clients.  I use FA to make sure I know what I'm drawing is what I'm supposed to be drawing.  When I am finished, I use FA to display what I've done, which draws attention to what I do.  FA is not just an essential link in this chain, it is in a sense the chain itself.  Without FA everything grinds to a halt.

It's hard to complain about a service that indirectly puts food on my table, but I find it difficult to get excited about upgrades that don't directly affect me and more difficult to be sympathetic when there are problems that do.  While I'm sure that there are people who need anonymity and privacy because of the nature of the fandom, I'm not sure if there was a throng of people who really, really wanted their thumbnails to match the rounded look of their iphone.

God damn I miss the commission info page.

This entire post was an excuse to be wistful about the commission info page, I liked that page.  I apologize for my trickery.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 4, 2012)

We get angry because every time FA Forums goes down, that means we have to argue with people who, not separated by thousands of miles, COULD beat us up if they are insulted. This is why the social skills of us forum-posters could use a little work, and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Devious Bane (Apr 4, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> We get angry because every time FA Forums goes down, that means we have to argue with people who, not separated by thousands of miles, COULD beat us up if they are insulted. This is why the social skills of us forum-posters could use a little work, and that's putting it mildly.


I don't know what kind of world you live in, the real world doesn't work like that. In the real world, anyone who'd valued their well being would let online drama remain online.


----------



## Dusty779 (Apr 4, 2012)

we get irritated and 'rage' when thing are done for the better but seem to only make things worse, and for a week or so nothing is done about them. While yes, the admins work fast to fix the problems when they show up, with all due respect, some of the problems should be foreseen. (using the latest example) this new thumbnails system looks great, but at the same time seems to put a huge load on the server. while it is a Huge step forward, to me it doesn't look like it was tested for the high traffic that FA experiences.

Just remember that i mean no insult to the admins, they are honestly doing the best job they know how. Most of the Users on FA don't seem to realize how much work it does take to run it. That's why when things go wrong, yes people 'bitch' and say 'They don't know what they are doing!' but quite frankly, i don't see YOU doing their job, i just see you complaining. To all those that DO help the admins and mods, and to all those that DO Donate their precious money, especially in this day and age. YOU people deserve a freeking Medal.
And the admins do too, especially for putting up with our whining, complaining and everything else.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 7, 2012)

I want to see a mini-blog of what is changed on a day to day basis (IE Coder X changes XYZ to 123 or fixes bug/error 234, etc) instead of being in the dark most of the time. Such a thing WILL give more faith in this site and among most users wondering where the "Summer Update" is.


----------



## Zetikla (Apr 28, 2012)

Personally I like the website despite of some minor problems


----------



## Konda (Apr 30, 2012)

The larger thumbnails were a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Armaetus (May 3, 2012)

Zetikla said:


> Personally I like the website despite of some minor problems



There are more than just "minor problems" with the site, most of them are underneath all the glam and glitter that is the UI. Either stuff that is neglected, "to be done later" or until someone exploits the holes that actually gets the sole coder off his ass to fix it and not just a band-aid fix.


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2012)

DragonTalon said:


> * I like how vocal the community is.  I get 10x the comments on submissions here than anywhere else, even when pageviews are similar.   This is a community, not just a dumping ground for pictures.  I've made more friends here than on all the other furry art sites put together.  By a large margin.



I have to agree with this very much. As communities grow, they seem more difficult to get into somehow. I haven't really experienced that here yet. But then again, I already know people here.

Part of me kind of wants to try making a new account on the side for experimenting with art, just to see how a "fresh start" would progress, in comparison to when I first joined. Ah, but time.. effort..


edit: whoa, I just noticed how old this thread is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 3, 2012)

Grimfang said:


> edit: whoa, I just noticed how old this thread is.



The thread may be old, but the topics being addressed are still relevant.


----------



## Grimfang (May 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> The thread may be old, but the topics being addressed are still relevant.



Cool, because I've inadvertently posted in dead threads so many times, I have this irrational fear of just posting in slightly aged threads now.

As I was typing the post out, I was thinking it was odd, that the site wasn't down for me. Just for everyone else.


----------



## Armaetus (May 3, 2012)

Because stupid motherfuckers like Allan, Zer, EbonLupus, Betawolf, CrusaderCat, Cutterfl, Jadescale, Anailaigh, Seux, Taryn and others do or say stupid fucking shit to cause trouble with others or with law enforcement.

That is why *I* rage.


----------

